# National Black Cat Appreciation Day



## AndyM (Aug 16, 2021)

Everyone, August 17th is National Black Cat Appreciation Day. So, if you have a black cat, post a picture.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo was placed in this box by her sisters. Apparently they had just seen the commercial saying "if it fits, it ships....." 











She was just trying to bring sexy back.


----------



## marica (Jul 26, 2021)

heres mine...no i cannot explain why he looks like baby voldemort but here he is 🤷‍♀️


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

marica said:


> heres mine...no i cannot explain why he looks like baby voldemort but here he is 🤷‍♀️
> View attachment 131757
> View attachment 131756


Laughing at Baby Voldemort but his Harry side is adorable!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

AndyM said:


> Everyone, August 17th is National Black Cat Appreciation Day. So, if you have a black cat, post a picture.


Happy Black Cat Appreciation Day! Sadly I don't have one but very much appreciate them!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is Shadow


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry, I missed it but here's Bugsy! He's a Bombay/Manx mix which is why he has those big eyes, funny face and no tail. And he acts just like he looks. 😄


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

AndyM said:


> Everyone, August 17th is National Black Cat Appreciation Day. So, if you have a black cat, post a picture.


Here's Lucky, ex-feral now for a number of years, celebrating the holiday. Yes, he is spoiled.


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

Better late than never!







The mother and the 4 children going for water


----------

